# REPORT: Brandon Rush for Louis Amundson



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

The Contra-Costa Times is reporting that the Warriors and Pacers are in the process of finalizing a deal swapping Amundson and Rush in a one-for-one trade. 

http://www.ibabuzz.com/warriors/2011/12/17/warriors-trade-amundson-for-brandon-rush/



> UPDATE II: The Warriors are in the process of trading Lou Amundson, according to a team source. A second source confirmed it is for Indiana Pacers swingman Brandon Rush. Amundson was held out of Saturday’s game vs. Sacramento. It is not official and likely won’t be before Sunday. I’m told its a straight-up trade.


Not a bad move for either team, Golden State cleans up a crowded frontcourt and picks up a guy with traditional two-guard size, and Indiana fills the void left by the departure of McRoberts with a serviceable big on a team-friendly contract.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm not sure I like the move. I like Lou a lot and I'm sure he can play a Jeff Foster type of role for us. The only problem is that we already have Jeff Foster and we need a 3rd string Center, not Power Forward. I guess this means we'll be seeing a little of Jeff Pendergraph at Center. Ugh.


----------



## Jeremy0916 (Dec 11, 2011)

This trade sucks. We don't need Lou, and who is going to back up the SG spot for us now? Maybe Michael Redd?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jeremy0916 said:


> This trade sucks. We don't need Lou, and who is going to back up the SG spot for us now? Maybe Michael Redd?


Seems prudent to point out that Dahntay Jones is still alive and that George Hill and AJ Price can both play off the ball. Also seems reasonable to point out that Jeff Foster is about to be 35 and has a history of back problems. I also expect Lance Stephenson to get a look at some point this season, as he'll have fresh legs.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't know enough about this guy to comment, but I have to agree with Bogg, its not like Rush was a huge part to our rotation, or a guy we can't replace. We have a deep guard rotation with or without him.


----------



## Jeremy0916 (Dec 11, 2011)

R-Star said:


> I don't know enough about this guy to comment, but I have to agree with Bogg, its not like Rush was a huge part to our rotation, or a guy we can't replace. We have a deep guard rotation with or without him.


Dahntay sucks and George Hill will be backing up DC most of the time. We need a talented shooting guard who can actually score unlike Dahntay.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I was pretty sold on AJ Price in the playoffs.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Louis Amundson is awesome! He busts his ass like no other, just don't expect him to catch the ball in traffic. He's an awesome spark to the team's second unit.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm a big Amundson fan so I'm cool with this move. You can never have enough big guys who hustle their ass off.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jeremy0916 said:


> Dahntay sucks and George Hill will be backing up DC most of the time. We need a talented shooting guard who can actually score unlike Dahntay.


You understand that Hill's going to be the primary backup at both guard spots, because Collison's going to play over 30mpg, right? David West has a surgically repaired knee and Jeff Foster is, as I said, about to be 35 with a bad back. The NBA's headed into a condensed schedule that's going to be rough on veterans; this trade keeps the Pacers from facing the very real possibility of a five- or ten-game stretch where they have a three-man frontcourt of Hibbert, Hansbrough, and Pendergraph. There's _always_ a 6'6" guy who can score waiting to be called up from the D-league. _Always_.


----------



## Jeremy0916 (Dec 11, 2011)

R-Star said:


> I was pretty sold on AJ Price in the playoffs.


He's a point guard though.


----------

